# هل تعلم آخر اكتشافات القرن العشرين



## shadymokhles (18 مارس 2007)

*اكتشف علماء الفلك وجود كوكب جديد فى المجموعة الشمسية يعتبر العاشر بعد كوكب ( بلوتو ) الذى تم إكتشافه فى عام 1930م فقد أكد العلماء وجود هذا الكوكب فى مختبر ( لورانس بوادى) فى مدينة ساكرامنتو الأمريكيه ويبلغ حجم هذا الكوكب 320 ضعف حجم الأرض . أى ما يعادل حجم كوكب المشترى أما موقعه فهو يدور حول الشمس على بعد 10 مليون مليار كيلو متر 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــ
رحاة فى العهد القديم
بدأ الباحث البريطانى " مايكل ساندرس " فى الشهر الماضى أولى محاولاته للبحث عن قرية سدوم التى كان يعيش فيها لوط والتى أهلكها الله جزاء أفعالها .
وأوضحت صحيفة الصنداى تايمز أن عملية البحث تتم بغواصة مبتكرة تحت مياه البحر الميت . وأشارت الصحيفه أن الباحث عثر بالفعل على بعض بقايا تلك المدينه والتى يعتقد أنها كانت موجودة قبل أربعة آلاف سنه .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ
أعظم إنجازات القرن العشرين 
يرى الباحثون أن الإنجازات الضخمة التى تحققت خلال القرن العشرون توازى إن لم تكن تفوق ما حققته البشرية فى ال 19 قرناً الماضيه .
ومن أعظم هذه الأنجازات نذكر الآتى :
1900م ماكس بلاك يكتشف أصغر كمية من الطاقة ( QUANTUM ) اساس نظرية الكم ( QUANTA )
1903م الأخوين رايث يقومان بأول تجربة ناجحة للطيران على طائرة بمحرك .
1905م ألبرت أيننشتاين يضع نظريته الشهيرة نظرية النسبية .
1923م فلديمير زوريكين يخترع كلميرا التليفزيون .
1924م إدوين هابل يكتشف أول مجرة خارج مجرتنا .
1927م لومير يقترح الانفجار العظيم لتفسير اصل الكون .
1928 : الكسندر فليمنج يكتشف البنسلين PENICILLIN .
1942م أتريكو فيرمى يجرب أول تفاعل نووى تحت السيطرة .
1947م وليام شوكلى يخترع الترانزيستور TRANSISTOR .
1952 جوناس سالك أنتج أول لقاح ضد شلل الأطفال .
1957م الاتحاد السوفيتى يطلق القمر الصناعى سبوتنيك .
1961م رائد الفضاء السوفيتى يورى جاجارين يدور حول الأرض بمركبة فضائيه .
1967م كرستيان برنار يجرى أول عملية زرع قلب للإنسان ز
1969م أولى خطوات الإنسان على سطح القمر يخطوها رائد الفضاء الأمريكى نيل أرسترونج .
1983م لوك مونتانيبر وروبيرجالو يعزلان فيروس HIV الذى يسبب مرض فقدان المناعه AIDS >
1969م ولادة النعجة دوللى فى أسكتلندا بالاستنساخ بواسطة خلية أحادية .
1998م أحمد زويل يستطيع أن يصور التفاعلات الكيميائيه التى تحدث فى زمن الفمتو ثانيه 
باستخدام اشعة الليزر .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
آخر احصائيات القرن 
ذكرت آخر إحصائيات القرن الماضى والتى نشرتها الأمم المتحدة عن أصغر دول العالم أن عددهم يبلغ 11 دولة وتعداد سكانهم 966 ألف مواطن وأصغر هذه الدول الفاتيكان وتبلغ مساحتها 44, كيلومتر وعدد سكانها 1000 مواطن ، وتأتى فى المرتبة الثانية إمارة موناكو والتى تبلغ مساحتها كيلو متر مربع وعدد سكانها 1500 نسمة .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ
اول معموديه فى القر ال 21 
شاهد سكان جزر شاسام شرق نيوزيلنده أول شعاع لشمس الألفية الثالثة وقد أستغلت إحدى شركات السياجه هذا الحدث فى تنظيم رحلات لهذه الجزر حيث تم إجراء حفلات للزفاف وتعميد الأطفال عند بزوغ أول شعاع لشمس عام 2000 .
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــ

​*


----------



## merola (22 مارس 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة دية 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## E&J (22 مارس 2007)

هذه معلومات قيمه وعظيمه  -----------الرب يباركك


----------

